# Dusty Hill... RIP



## supermoto (28/7/21)

Seems like ZZ TOP Bassist has passed away, Another great loss to music.
https://amp.tmz.com/2021/07/28/zz-t...ykXELIRpNH4HhP9-utZDL7Z8Tjafj9_isqmgrDfa4jzzM

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Adephi (29/7/21)

Another day another legend.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DavyH (30/7/21)

Not a good week for music.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

